# How to upgrade existing system to Optical Wiring?



## UDcc123 (Jan 30, 2010)

We recently purchased a home that came with a Sony SAVO 500 unit pre-installed in the walls. 

I'll start by saying I'm completely naive in this space. We are looking to purchase a new TV and it seems like the vast majority of the TVs only have "Digital Audio Out (Optical)". When I look at the existing wires that are ready to be plugged into the TV, they're not Optical wires (they look like component wires). Thus, I'm operating under the assumption that any new TV won't be compatible with the existing surround sound system.

Couple of questions:
- Am I correct in assuming that if the TV specs say "Digital Audio Out (Optical)", that it won't accept the existing component wires?
- Is there a way to make the Sony SAVO work with Optical wiring without changing out all of the existing wires? (I could probably work out changing the wires from the main hub to the TV, but don't want to mess with all the satellite speakers too)
- If not, is there a way to buy a new surround sound unit, replace the wiring from the hub up to the TV, but keep the existing wiring out to the satellite speakers?
- If not, what other options would work? Do receivers exist that I could plug the component wiring into, and then use optical wiring from the receiver to the TV?
- As I said, I'm naive...is the Sony SAVO 500 so old that it's better to just buy a semi-decent $300 system and pay someone $100-150 to install it? We don't need awesome sound...just something that is better than the generic TV speakers, but is compatible with today's better visual quality TVs

Any advice is greatly appreciated...thanks!


----------



## UDcc123 (Jan 30, 2010)

...or, can I just buy a $20 Optical to Digital converter on Amazon?

- Still curious though...how old is the SAVO 500? I see it on EBay for < $50.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The optical out you see is output ONLY and is designed to send audio that is likely coming from HDMI to an amplifier or HT system. More systems are moving to either HDMI only or HDMI and coaxial.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The Sony is a simple amp and surround speaker system that accepts analog RCA inputs for each individual channel (ie: front left/right, rear left/right, center, and sub).

Your problem will be that no current hardware (ie: TV's, DVD, Blu-Ray, etc.) output individual analog outputs. They either use optical or HDMI. Also, the digital outputs of these devices are typically not decoded (ie: Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS, and all of the HD variants used by Blu-Ray). The decoding is done by the surround system. The Sony does not support any decoding.

Your best bet would be to simply get a new AVR (Audio Video Receiver) and have something current that will connect and function properly with any hardware that you want/need to use.


----------



## UDcc123 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you for responding. I'm not too worried about the decoding as long as the sound will flow through to the speakers. 

In short:
- I've purchased an digital optical cable and a Digital to Analog Converter
- I'm hoping I can plug the Analog/Coax cables from the speaker system into the converter & plug the new optical cable from the converter to the TV
- After that, I'm not looking for awesome surround sound. If I can get decent sound out of just the front 3 speakers to augment the TV volume I'd be happy. It doesn't have to be "Left vs Right Speaker"...it can just be general as if it was a soundbar.
- Will this work with what I have?
- Also, just curious...if I have a Blu-ray plugged into the TV, will the sound come out of the speakers with the set-up above since the optical is coming from the TV Audio Out? 

Thanks and sorry for the ignorant questions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the TV and how the devices are connected. Many TV's only output audio from the optical port that is tuned by the internal tuner (ie: the tuner used with the antenna input). They typically don't process/convert an audio signal from a different source/port to output over optical. Also, depending on the TV, it likely isn't/won't accept the encoded surround sound tracks from a DVD/Blu-Ray, it will default to a standard PCM stereo track. 

How the optical works should be noted in the TV User Manual. Or you can connect everything up and test. Just don't get your hopes up. You are essentially asking the TV to be an audio hub, and they aren't designed that way as it's the job of the AVR.

Good luck.


----------



## UDcc123 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Dogg. So different question. We'll be testing it out on Sunday. But just curious. If it doesn't work. Can we take advantage of the wiring within the walls to upgrade the speakers? ie: Can we buy a new surround sound system that is optical based, but still use the wiring in the walls that is designed for a coax/analog system?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming it's not damaged, yes, wiring can easily be used for any speakers. You could even reuse the existing speakers and only replace them if/when needed. All you really need to update the sound system, at this point, is just the AVR (and possibly a sub if there isn't already one in the system).


----------

